# Extreme Nutrition



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey folks.

Why do I not see many posts regarding Extreme on here? Loads of poeple ask for people's favorite brands, but I hardly ever see any recommendations for Extreme..... are they unfashionable or soemthing !?

I use their Build& Recover, PRO-6 and Extreme Whey, in banana, strawb and Choc, and they are awesome. They taste so good that I am hesitant to try anything else, in case its not as nice and I have wasted my money!!!

Rgds

Joe.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Half the board is sponsored by Extreme mate :lol:

You are right though, excellent supps that are what they claim to be


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

i love extreme stuff but personally cant use them so much atm due to cost so i just buy unflavoured protein and oats etc now.


----------



## WestinGourmet (Oct 19, 2010)

NeilpWest said:


> i love extreme stuff but personally cant use them so much atm due to cost so i just buy unflavoured protein and oats etc now.


From where? Good pricing?


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

WestinGourmet said:


> From where? Good pricing?


from the extreme site its about £70 odd for build and recover etc per 5kg tub.

Great products hands down but not something i can afford nowadays.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea extreme is the b0llox


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> from the extreme site its about £70 odd for build and recover etc per 5kg tub.
> 
> Great products hands down but not something i can afford nowadays.


Are you not using the UKM25 uk muscle member discount code :confused1:

25% off my good man


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Are you not using the UKM25 uk muscle member discount code :confused1:
> 
> 25% off my good man


lol didnt realise that code was still active......


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

NeilpWest said:


> lol didnt realise that code was still active......


Havent used it myself to verify, but haven't heard otherwise :confused1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

why dont you just go to abothe supp site and buy it even cheaper there


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

to the what??

be interesting to know if the code is still active


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The UKM25 discount code is still active and will continue to be so, there are no plans to stop it.

Please note it doesn't cover stuff in Bulk Deals or Special Offers.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Extreme products are top notch I have really noticed better recovery since changing over to Extreme. Customer service is spot on as well


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

the pro6 and build n recover is awesome. Got to be banana tho.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NeilpWest said:


> from the extreme site its about £70 odd for build and recover etc per 5kg tub.
> 
> Great products hands down but not something i can afford nowadays.


use the discount mate this will reduce this cost alot.....

as Extreme has pointed out the code is active and remains so for some time.....

i am sponsored by extreme but have used there products for years way before i was sponsored by them, the products are no bullsh1t great products that produce results.....and now that i am not dieting i am going to cane a nice big box of coconut flavour Extreme bars


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> use the discount mate this will reduce this cost alot.....
> 
> as Extreme has pointed out the code is active and remains so for some time.....
> 
> i am sponsored by extreme but have used there products for years way before i was sponsored by them, the products are no bullsh1t great products that produce results.....and now that i am not dieting i am going to cane* a nice big box of coconut flavour Extreme bars*


These are the fvcking dogs bollocks, seriously folks.

Imagine a the closest thing you could get to a bounty bar while still being BB compliant.

Peanut ones are awesome too, kinda snickers tasting.

I've stopped buying them when dieting, they just tease me until I scoff the box


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Drinking the pro 6 now as i type...great products


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

rs007 said:


> These are the fvcking dogs bollocks, seriously folks.
> 
> Imagine a the closest thing you could get to a bounty bar while still being BB compliant.
> 
> ...


I hate it when they chuck a freebie coconut protein bar in with your order and you try and resist eating it till post workout but you just have to scoff it down

I love it really


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

have used extreme now for 6 months various products(even on short time from work)

and can highly recommend them

liquid fury is great build and recover too (have to take insulin with it)

mass gainer replaces a meal or adds calories

all great stuff


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

a suggestion,

would it be worth editing the extreme banner on the board to incorporate the UKM voucher code?

for people like myself who thought extremes standard price was too much therefore have never ordered, a 25% discount will def sway me towards using them

may increase sales slightly


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Guys,

need some advice.

I use Extreme Whey in morning for quick absorbsion and PRO-6 at night for slow release. On workout days I use B+R as a PWOS.

I want to start adding an additional shake during the day as I am strugling to increase in size. I know diet is to blame, but I struggle to neck all the food, so figured a shake would be better than nothing.

I want lean-mass, and to put on as little fat as possible. Should I drink another Extreme Whey, or go for something like Extreme Mass ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

stevo99 said:


> a suggestion,
> 
> would it be worth editing the extreme banner on the board to incorporate the UKM voucher code?
> 
> ...


I'll take a look at this later tonight, and circulate it to the sponsored guys, good idea!! Will contact Extreme RE the main advertisement banner


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> a suggestion,
> 
> would it be worth editing the extreme banner on the board to incorporate the UKM voucher code?
> 
> ...


x 2 :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Guys,
> 
> need some advice.
> 
> ...


A lot of this comes down to your own working but for me, and my lifestyle/job situ, Pro6 is my general use protein of choice - you get a quick release of aminos, but you aslo get sustained release so ideal keeping you fed if you can't get to food for some time.

Whey will work, but personally, I'd take smaller servings more frequently as it is in and out very quickly.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

rs007 said:


> A lot of this comes down to your own working but for me, and my lifestyle/job situ, Pro6 is my general use protein of choice - you get a quick release of aminos, but you aslo get sustained release so ideal keeping you fed if you can't get to food for some time.
> 
> Whey will work, but personally, I'd take smaller servings more frequently as it is in and out very quickly.


As rs007 Say's.

I would use the 'Pro6' as it's a good source of low carb, time released protien for any time of day! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i posted saying how much i loved it a while back and got thrashed bysome members for it- saying i was sponsored....lol...have u seen my ( current)

Avi...their mass- strawberries n cream is the bollocks..if u shop around u can get it for £45


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> These are the fvcking dogs bollocks, seriously folks.
> 
> *Imagine a the closest thing you could get to a bounty bar while still being BB compliant.*
> 
> ...


i want them !! :bounce:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Joe Shmoe said:


> Guys,
> 
> need some advice.
> 
> ...


if you are struggling to put on size i am assuming you have a faster than average metabolism? if so then i would go with the Extreme Mass over the Pro6, the calories in the Mass are good and it will give you a little extra than the P6....



rs007 said:


> These are the fvcking dogs bollocks, seriously folks.
> 
> Imagine a the closest thing you could get to a bounty bar while still being BB compliant.
> 
> ...


i have a box winging its way to me right now......


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

the bars are really nice and sweetened with honey which makes them really tasty i like the choc crisp ones


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I use Extreme N. as well and I can say that is a top company, very happy

no offence to any sponsors but, if you buy Extreme products from http://www.musclefinesse.com/ are much cheaper plus they do a code for UK-M 5% and if you order on Tue they have a code 10% discount, so you can use premium Extreme products for a good price


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

akalatengo said:


> I use Extreme N. as well and I can say that is a top company, very happy
> 
> no offence to any sponsors but, if you buy Extreme products from http://www.musclefinesse.com/ are much cheaper plus they do a code for UK-M 5% and if you order on Tue they have a code 10% discount, so you can use premium Extreme products for a good price


it is slightly cheaper if you use the UKM25 discount code on the Extreme Website itself....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> if you are struggling to put on size i am assuming you have a faster than average metabolism? if so then i would go with the Extreme Mass over the Pro6, the calories in the Mass are good and it will give you a little extra than the P6....


Thats a superb suggestion actually, Extreme Mass is not to be confused with cheap ass wieght gainers.

I have yet to try it!!!! I have got loads of guys onto it and it gets rave reviews for flavour etc - am dying to try the chocolate malt, and I have some guys who I put onto the Strawb/ban smoothie flavour - but I am still on restricted carbs so can't have it myself just yet :crying:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Thats a superb suggestion actually, Extreme Mass is not to be confused with cheap ass wieght gainers.
> 
> I have yet to try it!!!! I have got loads of guys onto it and it gets rave reviews for flavour etc - am dying to try the chocolate malt, and I have some guys who I put* onto the Strawb/ban smoothie flavour* - but I am still on restricted carbs so can't have it myself just yet :crying:


best ive used, tasted :thumb:


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

just started liquid fury hope it works  never tried kre alkalyn before


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rs007 said:


> Thats a superb suggestion actually, Extreme Mass is not to be confused with cheap ass wieght gainers.
> 
> I have yet to try it!!!! I have got loads of guys onto it and it gets rave reviews for flavour etc - am dying to try the chocolate malt, and I have some guys who I put onto the Strawb/ban smoothie flavour - but I am still on restricted carbs so can't have it myself just yet :crying:


Restricted carbs?? why



kev1 said:


> just started liquid fury hope it works  never tried kre alkalyn before


it will work and the beauty of it is that because it is not a stimulant your body will not adapt to it like it does with alot of the Nox products out there and you can take it at any time....

the people who i help that have slightly higher metabolism and find it hard to eat the calories they need use this as a MRP drink between meals and it works very well.....the strawberry and banana is lovely..


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I'll take a look at this later tonight, and circulate it to the sponsored guys, good idea!! Will contact Extreme RE the main advertisement banner


ill take commission in either free products or a cheque 

otherwise reps will have to do, ho hum :cool2:


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheers Guys,

I'm gonna order a Tub of Extreme Mass Banana and Strawberry right now!!!!

If it's even half as good as their Build&Recover, then I can't lose!!!! hahah


----------



## Maximum (Aug 9, 2008)

I just ordered the Bullet prohormones, if all is ttru that I've read about them then they must be crazy.

I'm always scared about getting something that people rave about cos its often a big dasipointment.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Maximum said:


> I just ordered the Bullet prohormones, if all is ttru that I've read about them then they must be crazy.
> 
> I'm always scared about getting something that people rave about cos its often a big dasipointment.


are they back in stock?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello all, T-Bullet should be back in stock today or tomorrow.

They arrived in the UK yesterday and will need to clear customs, if that goes ok we hope to shipping them out again from monday.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Where do i enter the UKM25 on th e new website?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Is the voucher still active? This thread is from last year.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

I think its always active


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Any ideas on where to put the code in?


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Thats what i want to know too, the old website had a space for it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

if you veiw your basket before you checkout there is a voucher code box


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Tried it says, voucher name not valid!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone else


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

New Code guys UKM30, all the supps are shown with 20% off, your discount code takes it up to 30% now.

You only get 10% on clothing and stack deals.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i have tried various and must admit extreme does what it states, top stuff would much rather pay a bit more for quality,but search about can get it at decent prices all over

and yeah banana flavour from them is the best


----------



## zero2hero (Aug 20, 2011)

hello everyone , could you tell me is it ok to take t bullet at 40 , i am trying to gain some musle and n my age recovery is longer , will it help with quiqe recovery ?


----------

